# Aviary Help please



## suewhite

Whats the cheapest way to heat an aviary in winter I have always used a oil filled radiator but they are expensive to run


----------



## JANICE199

*When we kept budgies and tiels we never had any heating for them.What birds you got Sue?*


----------



## suewhite

Hi Jan 1 aviary with 56 budgies and another with 34 Canariesit's the Canaries I am more worried about


----------



## JANICE199

*Sorry then Sue i can't help hun,as i've never kept canaries.*


----------



## poohdog

Is it enclosed or open Sue?


----------



## suewhite

poohdog said:


> Is it enclosed or open Sue?


It's the roosting area I want to heat they have an outside flight which even in the coldest weather they come out into but when they go into the enclosed part I have always put a oil filled rad in between the safety door and the roosting area,but leccy people sent me one of those things that tell you how much leccy you are using and when I tried the heater the amount of leccy it was using so if I left it on in the aviary it's going to cost a bomb,someone said birds can stand cold but not draughts but mine always roost as close to where the heater is in the winter.:confused1:


----------



## poohdog

I suggest you get a 100 watt heat lamp...You'll need a heatproof fitting for it.

Make a wire netting shield to go round it so the birds can't get too close.Simple enough with a bit of aviary mesh.It also provides a red nightlight as a bonus.

This is one place...but there's plenty on the net...Some pet shops have them but they charge the earth.

Heat lamps for poultry and other animals | Energy Saving Infrared heat bulbs


----------



## suewhite

Thanks Poohdog could'nt believe the price for the lot £35 local reptile shop quoted me £153 for a heat light bulb was £43 to replace:thumbup:


----------



## poohdog

suewhite said:


> Thanks Poohdog could'nt believe the price for the lot £35 local reptile shop quoted me £153 for a heat light bulb was £43 to replace:thumbup:


Not in the slightest surprised...some rip off merchants about...even £35 sounds high...I'd have thought around £25.Depends on the heat proof fitting I guess.

Mind you there's postage too 'aint there?


----------



## Guest

i use a oil filled heater but set it.... very low ...just enugh to stop the water frezzing .... it only comes on for a few minets at a time....
but i think i...... and you ...should get a tube heater ...you can get them on ebay fairly cheep cheep ....lol...sorry couldnt resist that ...........

you can also buy the timers on ebay to plug them into ....
i hope this helps .....regards mick may


----------



## suewhite

mick may said:


> i use a oil filled heater but set it.... very low ...just enugh to stop the water frezzing .... it only comes on for a few minets at a time....
> but i think i...... and you ...should get a tube heater ...you can get them on ebay fairly cheep cheep ....lol...sorry couldnt resist that ...........


I was looking at them I know they are quite cheep!!what sort of birds have you got Mick?


----------



## Guest

just my budgies now sue...........:thumbup:...............


----------



## CharlesMeadows

There are heaters that are especially made for chicken coops that also lend themselves well to heating aviaries. They are safe, not expensive, and can be mounted in the walls.


----------

